# Mexican Rosy Boa wanted - in Yorkshire!!



## RepGuru (Nov 4, 2008)

Anyone have any info on where I can get info on obtaining a Mexican Rosy Boa in the North of England? I've looked for a long time and had a few possibilities down South - but that's too expensive to get an animal up here sight unseen - I wouldn't buy anything unseen and checked out!!


----------

